# Leo Zana, Dama Mexicana Poems



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A trio of poems dedicated and inspired by the Mexican painter “Leonor Razo”; who through her fiery character and tender ways has allowed me to see the true nature of the country which directly boarders mine to the south. In my poems however I have chosen the name “Leo Zana” for this one of my true friends.


A- Mexican Heavenly Blue

Regarding the words to this poem I must declare they are taken in part from the Mexican folk song “Cielito Lindo”. 

From Dark Sierra high above angels 
make descend upon valley below 
ast thine eyes a black 
oh, treasured contraband 

Leo Zana, spot of beauty upon mouth 
of thee beeth mine to cherish as cache 
nay to other as gift of graceful ye

Leo Zana, Leo Zana 
let thine voice sing nay to sigh 
for ye chant bringth joyful flight 
upon hearts my heaven mine lovely 

B- Mexican Trilogy

This is a poem based on a medley performed by Placido Domingo along with the three lovely ladies from the Mexican pop group “Pandora”. It is for this medley that Domingo chose the Mexican classics “Perfidia”, “Frenesi” and “La Ultima Noche” which I have in a poetic sense translated to English, again inspired to do so by “Leo Zana”. 

Leo Zana if thou includes deity 
in thine conversation will query 
from ye be if love mine have ceased 
for nay be counter as confirmation 
ye have heaped upon thee 
in gaze ever to thee oh, querida mia 

Sea azure evidence of heart 
to ye as tears released on thee 
mine cruel adulation search have I 
upon where be found myself 
to not encounter thou to be real 

Ye embraces in tender be lacking 
in use to be not in possession 
of thee so distant to me in malicious 
adventure to others 

I in desire of thee to live save of me 
to reach as I for soul of mine to be 
more of ye as frenzy taketh over ye kiss 

Ay, Leo Zana night past 
be last ours I will mine memory 
erase in vain 

Ay, Leo Zana night past 
be last ours I will mine memory 
erase in vain 

I pose reason for thine flight 
nay in light upon that night 
nay to return at morrow 

Leo Zana be cause for ye to abandon 
as remembrance of ye stay 
linger be past as thine treason
to love in all be our 
ever adoring season 

C- Leona Mexicana 

A poem inspired with open ideas as to interpretation for those in their fantasy and imagination for the lady painter from Mexico; Leonor Razo. 

Ardent blood of Aztecs be thine source 
as lava runeth in veins of ye 
Mexicana apasionada 

Leo Zana, a pale radiance in ruby emerging 
during white carnation face lovely 
volcanic eruptions of temper Latina oh, Leo Zana 

Leo Zana golden mane visage delicate 
whilst dark tender gaze in eyes true 
of feelings be thee deliverance upon kind self 

Be thee mine to behold or savor 
as ye of bold cultures past in times old 
nay to fold in ways callous to ye 
sofisticada dama Mexicana 

Leo Zana bestowed in shapes 
lustful ye be atoned to sexuality 
for breast sinuous create ye as bells 
to hum thine melody oh, 
mujer gloriosa in all cambers of desire 

Leo Zana casting legs since femininity 
to thee taketh glide as flight of delight 
engage upon acts intimacy ours to cherish 
scrap in tear of worship 

Leo Zana rose of thine womanhood 
be taste mine to feast on ye selva Maya

Leo Zana drench of stature 
to stormy tropical fragrance of thee 
consumed in frenzy cry as be modesty 
abandoned to favor carnal acts 
upon ye ends climatic


----------

